# acceleratore ati

## piumeno

Ciao a tutti

Io sono un pò neofita in questo campo, ho letto alcuni post dove molti sono riusciti a far andare la scheda ati su linux, io ho provato a fare qualcosa ma niente.

Mi potete dire i passaggi da fare, che moduli attivare nel kernel ecc...vi sarei molto grato

Vi ringrazio

----------

## Apetrini

dai un occhiata qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

l'unica cosa che ti consiglio è di usare gli ultimi driver ATi e non quelli nell howto.

Se hai un kernel 2.6.11 allora usa 8.14.13 se hai 2.6.12 o superiore usa gli ultimi 8.16...

[/code]

----------

## piumeno

Ti ringrazio ora do una bella lettura alla guida.

In questo momento ho il 2.6.9, ma sto installando il 2.6.12

----------

## R1zZ1

Dai anche un'occhiata qua:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-73260-highlight-howto+ati+binary.html

Buona fortuna  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio ora do una bella lettura alla guida.
> 
> In questo momento ho il 2.6.9, ma sto installando il 2.6.12

 

Se sei newbe e vuoi installare i driver ati sicuramente avrai meno rogne col 2.6.9 perche con questa versione del kernel girano tutte le versione dei driver.

----------

## piumeno

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *piumeno wrote:*   Ti ringrazio ora do una bella lettura alla guida.
> 
> In questo momento ho il 2.6.9, ma sto installando il 2.6.12 
> 
> Se sei newbe e vuoi installare i driver ati sicuramente avrai meno rogne col 2.6.9 perche con questa versione del kernel girano tutte le versione dei driver.

 

Vero non lo sapevo, quindi mi conviene all'inizio usare il kernel 2.6.9

----------

## piumeno

Allora ho seguito la guida ma quando faccio:

su -

emerge -v ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra

parte la compilazione ma mi da subito un errore:

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 68: cd: /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod: No such file or directory

 * Applying fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/temp/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch-26908.out

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 359, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## neryo

probabilemente hai spostato il link /usr/src/linux ed ora punta al kerenl 2.6.12... devi farlo ripuntare al 2.6.9 se vuoi installare quella versione dei driver!

----------

## piumeno

 *neryo wrote:*   

> probabilemente hai spostato il link /usr/src/linux ed ora punta al kerenl 2.6.12... devi farlo ripuntare al 2.6.9 se vuoi installare quella versione dei driver!

 

Si ho ho spostato il link /usr/src/linux perché ho installato il 2.6.12, adesso lo rifaccio puntare al 2.6.9, vediamo se va.

ti ringrazio

Ho aggiornato il portage però i driver presenti sono sempre i 8.14, non sono usciti i 8.16?

----------

## piumeno

mi da sempre lo stesso problema  :Sad:  , ho fatto puntare il link simbolico al 2.6.9 ma mi da sempre:

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 68: cd: /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod: No such file or directory

 * Applying fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2/temp/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch-8750.out

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r2 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 359, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## neryo

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho aggiornato il portage però i driver presenti sono sempre i 8.14, non sono usciti i 8.16?

 

mi sa che quella versione devi smascherarla aggiungili a /etc/portage/package.keywords

se non sai come fare cerca sul forum o dai un occhio a man portage.  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> mi da sempre lo stesso problema  , ho fatto puntare il link simbolico al 2.6.9 ma mi da sempre:
> 
>  * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

Mi sembra un bug... fallisce di applicare la patch...che poi applica una patch per il 2.6.12...

Se vedi che ti stai incasinando troppo, prova ad usare l'installer dirtettamente dal sito Ati..

----------

## piumeno

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *piumeno wrote:*   
> 
> Ho aggiornato il portage però i driver presenti sono sempre i 8.14, non sono usciti i 8.16? 
> 
> mi sa che quella versione devi smascherarla aggiungili a /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Si l'ho fatto:

echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## piumeno

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sembra un bug... fallisce di applicare la patch...che poi applica una patch per il 2.6.12...
> 
> Se vedi che ti stai incasinando troppo, prova ad usare l'installer dirtettamente dal sito Ati..

 

Sto scaricando anche l'installer, ma funziona??? io ho i miei dubbi....

----------

## neryo

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> echo "media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

bene.. prova ad emergiarli.. che kernel hai al momento in uso?

----------

## makami

Certo che funziona l'installer!

Comunque per me il problema è sempre nel link simbolico.

Controlla che sia esatto con un ls -l /usr/src/

----------

## piumeno

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *piumeno wrote:*   
> 
> echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> echo "media-video/ati-drivers-extra ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> ...

 

ho provato con entrambi ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore

----------

## piumeno

 *makami wrote:*   

> Certo che funziona l'installer!
> 
> Comunque per me il problema è sempre nel link simbolico.
> 
> Controlla che sia esatto con un ls -l /usr/src/

 

si ho controllato e punta correttamente alla cartella del kernel 2.6.9

----------

## piumeno

Ho usato l'intaller e sembra che sia andato tutto ok, mi compare nel menu anche l'icona per Ati Control.

Però come faccio a vedere se effetivamente l'acceleratore funziona?

ho provato con glxgear ma mi da degli fps più bassi di prima non capisco

624 frames in 6.0 seconds = 104.000 FPS

705 frames in 5.0 seconds = 141.000 FPS

560 frames in 5.0 seconds = 112.000 FPS

700 frames in 6.0 seconds = 116.667 FPS

700 frames in 5.0 seconds = 140.000 FPS

560 frames in 5.0 seconds = 112.000 FPS

3500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 700.000 FPS

1400 frames in 5.0 seconds = 280.000 FPS

840 frames in 5.0 seconds = 168.000 FPS

840 frames in 5.0 seconds = 168.000 FPS

700 frames in 5.0 seconds = 140.000 FPS

840 frames in 5.0 seconds = 168.000 FPS

poi ho provato a dare il comand glxinfo ed ecco cosa esce:

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d  8 pc  0 24  0 c  y  .  0  0  0  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2e  8 gs  0 24  0 c  y  .  0  0  0  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

----------

## neryo

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> Ho usato l'intaller e sembra che sia andato tutto ok, mi compare nel menu anche l'icona per Ati Control.
> 
> Però come faccio a vedere se effetivamente l'acceleratore funziona?
> 
> 

 

direct rendering: No

----------

## piumeno

e come faccio ad attivarlo  :Sad: 

----------

## makami

```
glxinfo | grep direct rendering
```

l'output del tuo glxinfo dice 

```
direct rendering: No
```

rimuovili, fai un bel 

```
emerge -C ati-drivers
```

 e prova a riemergere gli ati-drivers 8.14

forse il problema era che non li unmergevi prima.. chi lo sa..

----------

## piumeno

ti riferisci a quelli di prima?

dopo ho usato l'installer, i driver erano gli 8.16

cmq nel kernel 2.6.9 mi dava come output quello scritto nel post precedente.

invece sono passato sul 2.6.12 ed ecco cosa mi da

glxgears:

4499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 899.800 FPS

4504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 900.800 FPS

4503 frames in 5.0 seconds = 900.600 FPS

4500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 900.000 FPS

4313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 862.600 FPS

4495 frames in 5.0 seconds = 899.000 FPS

4505 frames in 5.0 seconds = 901.000 FPS

4505 frames in 5.0 seconds = 901.000 FPS

4490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 898.000 FPS

4504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 900.800 FPS

4503 frames in 5.0 seconds = 900.600 FPS

glxinfo:

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5272 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,

    GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x35 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x39 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x3a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x3b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x3c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x3d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x40 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x41 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x42 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x45  8 pc  1  8  1 c  y  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x46  8 pc  1  8  1 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x47  8 gs  1  8  1 c  y  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48  8 gs  1  8  1 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

----------

## piumeno

sembra funzionare con glxgears i fps sono aumentati notevolmente...

----------

## neryo

 *piumeno wrote:*   

> sembra funzionare con glxgears i fps sono aumentati notevolmente...

 

direct rendering: Yes direi che funziona  :Very Happy: 

----------

## makami

Sei passato dal 2.6.9 al 2.6.12 e non hai fatto altro?

cmq buon per te, funziona  :Wink: 

----------

## piumeno

ora lo testo vediamo se effettivamente funziona, sto provando ad installare doom3...vediamo se va

----------

## piumeno

 *makami wrote:*   

> Sei passato dal 2.6.9 al 2.6.12 e non hai fatto altro?
> 
> cmq buon per te, funziona 

 

si ho entrambi i kernel, prima ero sul 2.6.9, poi ho provato con il 2.6.12 e sembra funzionare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## makami

Si sicuramente funziona, ma chissà se riuscirai a giocare a doom3, è avido di risorse

Prima prova ad emerge gltron, è un giochino basato su opengl, giusto per verificare l'accellerazione

PS: che scheda video hai?

----------

## piumeno

Ho una 9800pro moddata

Cmq ho già messo doom3  :Smile:  e funziona, anche se cmq non va come win credo che ancora hanno molto da fare su questi driver, ma almeno adesso vanno  :Smile: 

L'unica cosa è che non si sente il suono, ma credo sia solo un problema di settaggi

ora provo anche gltron, volevo anche provare tuxracer

----------

## makami

gltron era solo un "test" per l'accellerazione

glxinfo non è affatto un bench, però è comunque strano che fai solo intorno ai 1000 fps

io con una mobility 9700 ne faccio 2895

----------

## piumeno

si anche io ho notato i 1000fps, mi sembravano pochi adesso mi dici che tu fai 2895...bho non capisco perché. usi gli stessi driver che ho messo io?

----------

## piumeno

ho provato gltron è carino come gioco.

Sembra funzionare senza problemi, è abbastanza fluido

----------

## makami

Uso gli 8.14 

Potrebbe anche dipendere dalla configurazione di xorg, spesso può capitare che glxinfo dia dati molto sballati, controlla come ti vanno i giochi.

per doom3 è normale che non ti vada come ti andava sotto win, sotto linux le ati hanno prestazioni inferiori per via dei driver, comunque io gioco tranquillamente a UT2004, quake3, enemy territory, nwn e anche doom3 (per quanto utilizzi i giochi, giusto qualche partita online)

fai qualche test

ciao!

----------

## piumeno

Io per adesso ho trovato gltron, tuxracer e doom3 e vanno bene, anche se doom3 non va benissimo, ma è sempre un gioco che richiede molte risorse.

volevo chiederti hai msn o altro? cosi facciamo 4 chiacchere e mispiegi qualcosina. se ti va invia un pm con il contatto

----------

## piumeno

Ho provato cube, va bene, mi dite che fps fate?

io sui 150 circa...delle volte anche di +

----------

## chiptuttofuso

ragazzi,scusate, ma io non riesco proprio a farli andare sti driver.

una domanda: ma il framebuffer del kernel lo avete disabilitato vero?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

